# H&H Fusilier's Ration



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I was able to obtain a tin of this when it first arrived on scene thanks to another BOTL. I have to resort to shenanigans to get one, which I was able to do. As per my tradition, I promptly bombed a few samples out, putting the rest in a mason jar for a short rest.

Fusilier's Ration comes in a tin as advertised in other reviews - large chunks of crumble cake in a bed of already ...crumbled stuff. Lots of dark Latakia and cavendish with lighter VAs to balance the look. To the nose it leads one to think Latakia bomb. It's all smoky goodness here.










I broke up a healthy portion and tossed it into my pipe bag in anticipation of a business trip to Spokane. After school let out I had time for a quick bowl in my bjarne saucer.

Packed easily, and while not dry by any means, it was arid enough to start easily.

About that Latakia bomb....not so much. FR is well balanced, to say the least. I get the Latakia with the natural sweetness of the Latakia and the cavendish tempering its harsher qualities. There is a very light vanilla note overlaying the flavor of this smoke. It doesn't overpower by any means, but sets off and to a great extent masks the sometimes acrid or acidic flavor that I get along with the campfire goodness of Latakia. This makes FR WAY less of a Latakia bomb that I would expect from the nose. It behaves much more like a medium English than a heavier one - much more Skiff Mixture than Squadron Leader, if you will.

The cavendish and lack of Orientals is what really sets this blend apart from others of its ilk. The cavendish imparts a sweetness - along with the aforementioned vanilla note - that really changes how this smokes. While this is very nice (believe it or not), I did find myself wanting a bit of that citrusy Oriental goodness. This is almost what I would consider as a summertime English blend where heavier more complex blends lend themselves to winter.

Would I buy it again - more to the point, will I? I have to say yes, because of the variation on the theme. If this blend didn't have the cavendish to set it apart I would enjoy it and return to my typical Pembroke, SL, or PS English Luxury. That difference makes this one worth picking up and trying.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Actually, there's a fair amount of Orientals in Fusilier's Ration in the form of Yenidje and Basma, but because of the topping, it may not be all that noticeable. Part of the aromatic quality of the blend comes from the Orientals rather than the top dressing.

Russ


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> Actually, there's a fair amount of Orientals in Fusilier's Ration in the form of Yenidje and Basma, but because of the topping, it may not be all that noticeable. Part of the aromatic quality of the blend comes from the Orientals rather than the top dressing.
> 
> Russ


That's interesting - thanks! I did quite enjoy this blend - it's a keeper.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Wanted to add an epilogue to this review now that I've had more time with this blend.

Initial impressions stand - it's not your everyday English - in a positive way. Burns cool, tastes good, is NOT a Latakia bomb to my mind.

The addition here? I have never heard so many positive comments about room note with anything containing even a whisper of Latakia. Nice.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great review and thanks to Russ for making such a nice blend!
I've been enjoying this since it first came out, and had been anticipating for awhile before that happened. It didn't disappoint in any way. In fact, I have a hard time deciding whether I like FR or Gaslight more, even though they are very different beasts. I'm fond of sweet, latakia-heavy mixtures and this might be the best on the market.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Great review! I was just this afternoon at the Cigars International Superstore in Hamburg PA and had a futile hope that it would be among the H&H tobaccos available there, but alas. I will be adding it to a future P&C order. The fella at the pipe counter was speaking with some awe of Russ' wizardry,which I assured him I was well aware of. He always knock it out of the park when he takes on the English and Balkan blends.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my favorite H&H blend. Takes some effort to light, but burns like a tire fire when it's lit. Tremendously delicious. I'd heard one chap saying he preferred it over the Bengal Slices. I never had that one, but FR is great. I'm stacking it deep.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

How does it compare to Lancer's Slices?


----------

